# DaYan GuHong Screw problems



## SixSidedCube (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I have the same problem as a few people on here with different cubes, but I seem to have one side of my GuHong come loose almost right away while solving. I have seen Pestvic's video on 'Locktite', and Vaseline etc, but I dont wanna ruin my cube with Vaseline, and I dont think we can get Locktite here in little old New Zealand, so a little help would be much appreciated


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

dab some superglue on the inside of the screwhole. Wait until it drys and put the screw back in.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 20, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Hey guys, I have the same problem as a few people on here with different cubes, but I seem to have one side of my GuHong come loose almost right away while solving. I have seen Pestvic's video on 'Locktite', and Vaseline etc, but I dont wanna ruin my cube with Vaseline, and I dont think we can get Locktite here in little old New Zealand, so a little help would be much appreciated



or get a type a core.

but what the other guys said is probably faster.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys, I will get a type A core anyway, just in case, but I will try the superglue trick too :tu


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> dab some superglue on the inside of the screwhole. Wait until it drys and put the screw back in.



It will work but you can kill your core. Better try thread locker, it is safer.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ive got a c4u core and hardware if you wana buy that. Itd be cheap to send in an envelope and get to you quicker if you want.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, thanks for the offer Cameron, but I think I will just stick with the Type A Core, cheers


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 20, 2010)

get a matchstick and cut the end off of it then shave it down to fit the whole and screw into the matchstick. make sure you cut the ends off the matchstick when you have the screw part the way in.. then it wont splinter inside the core from turning


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

you could also just get a type C core. That's actually what the GuHong have.


----------



## number1failure (Sep 13, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Ive got a c4u core and hardware if you wana buy that. Itd be cheap to send in an envelope and get to you quicker if you want.



How much for the C4U Core+Hardware?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cube4you and hardware. DONT PUT INTO GUHONG!! The screws are a tad shorter, so if you loosen them too much, the screw will fly out. Mines on a super tight tension right now. Otherwise, the whole top layer will go flying.


----------



## number1failure (Sep 13, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Cube4you and hardware. DONT PUT INTO GUHONG!! The screws are a tad shorter, so if you loosen them too much, the screw will fly out. Mines on a super tight tension right now. Otherwise, the whole top layer will go flying.



Then how about C4U Core, but GuHong Hardware?


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 13, 2010)

number1failure said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > Cube4you and hardware. DONT PUT INTO GUHONG!! The screws are a tad shorter, so if you loosen them too much, the screw will fly out. Mines on a super tight tension right now. Otherwise, the whole top layer will go flying.
> ...



Sounds okay.

Are the Type C hardwares the same as GuHong's? But really, Maru hardwares is the way to go 

I've had problems with my type C core, It's just like the GuHong problem. Too bad i'm out of cores...


----------

